# Favorite Wrestling Event of All Time



## GS 281 (Sep 10, 2015)

Single matches are great, how about greatest cards?

1997 Survivor Series is mine. It is a bizarre event. There was the screwjob, but also it was like a lens into an alternate WWE universe where Stone Cold was not the huge star he turned into. It was really one of the first major events where the shades of the Attitude Era began to form. Also, the ring announcer speaking French was pretty interesting and I loved the New Age Outlaws in the opener. It isn't that the card in particular was groundbreaking, it is just interesting and somewhat bizarre.

Wreslemania X7 was amazing as well. The best card ever I would have to say. Wrestlemania III was great, but X7 was the best card.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 10, 2015)

Live: mania 29 since I was there

TV: rumble 92


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 10, 2015)

I've always had a soft spot for Kollision in Korea. It's a nice  card and has the added weirdness of being in DPRK.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Sep 11, 2015)

WrestleMania XIX. It was the first WM I ever saw (on DVD years later, but still) and I was amazed. Much better than the first WM that I actually watched live on PPV later that year (WM25).


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 13, 2015)

Royal Rumble 1992:

Very good undercard
Incredible Rumble match
Bobby Heenan's commentating masterpiece.


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 14, 2015)

Survivor Series 1993 is one I remember.






The highlight was the hilariously lopsided match between Undertaker and Yokozuna. Yokozuna had been a major heel for a bit, but he wound up getting repeatedly taken down a peg - with triumphant style over a few seasons. The Undertaker's always a personal favorite (the guy gets showmanship _cold_), and seeing him unceremoniously slam the lid shut on Yokozuna is amazing.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Sep 14, 2015)

Wrestlemania 10. The main event sucked, (so did every other Yokozuna match) but Bret vs Owen and the Hall/Michaels ladder match were instant classics. 
I was a total mark for Shawn and Bret when I was 10.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 18, 2015)

My pick for a fav in the "So bad it was good" category: Heroes of Wrestling

Even if you ignore Jake Roberts' total drunken meltdown that fucked over the main event, the whole night was just so glorious in it's badness.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 18, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> My pick for a fav in the "So bad is was good" category: Heroes of Wrestling


JCW's Legends And Icons show tries to topple Heroes for old man wrassle shame.


Spoiler: scheduled to appear



Bob Backland! Cowboy Bob Orton! Matt Osborne as DOINK The Clown! Dirty Dutch Mantel! Greg Hammer Valentine! Hacksaw Jim Duggan! The Headbangers, Mosh & Thrash! Honky Tonk Man! Jimmy Snuka! Koko B. Ware! Ken Patera! Powers of Pain, Warlord & Barbarian! Rock N Roll Express! Ronnie Garvin! Rowdy Roddy Piper! Tito Santana! Wildfire Tommy Rich! And more! IN 2011


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 18, 2015)

XYZpdq said:


> JCW's Legends And Icons show tries to topple Heroes for old man wrassle shame.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scheduled to appear
> ...



I can't remember which Gathering of the Juggalos event it was, but the crowd was even more drunk and obnoxious then usual, and they took to flinging bottles, cups of beer, and trash at the wrestlers during the first few bouts (Hell, on one youtube video, you even see Ultimo Dragon take a full cup of beer to the face).

It apparently got to the point where the ICP had to come out and go on the mic to beg the fans to show respect and stop bottling.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 18, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I can't remember which Gathering of the Juggalos event it was, but the crowd was even more drunk and obnoxious then usual, and they took to flinging bottles, cups of beer, and trash at the wrestlers during the first few bouts (Hell, on one youtube video, you even see Ultimo Dragon take a full cup of beer to the face).
> 
> It apparently got to the point where the ICP had to come out and go on the mic to beg the fans to show respect and stop bottling.


They were pretty chill at the wrestling the year of L&I. I caught Legends And Icons livestreamed. Nothing's better than old man wrasslin live at 3am.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 18, 2015)

XYZpdq said:


> They were pretty chill at the wrestling the year of L&I. I caught Legends And Icons livestreamed. Nothing's better than old man wrasslin live at 3am.



To my understanding, Gathering of the Juggalos is apparently one of the few "mainstream" wrestling organizations where they regularly give the "senior circuit" work.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Sep 26, 2015)

This is a huge question!  I'm gonna talk about WWE shows in different eras, just because picking one moment out of the 20+ years I've followed it is a bit much and things have changed a lot, so comparing them is kind of hard.  Also I didn't really watch WCW because I live in Portland and WCW was always seen as a southern thing among my peers so there's also that.

I don't really know enough about the 80s boom to have an opinion.  I was too young to recognize good matches and though Hulk Hogan was a really great wrestler.  Kid me would have picked any time Hulk Hogan got his hands on Ted DiBiase (the guy I hated most).

Pre-MNW era, I'm going to say Royal Rumble 95.  It was the first PPV I ever watched and my favorite wrestler won.  Re-watching it, Michaels and Davey Boy Smith both going bell-to-bell was an interesting choice and they picked two guys who were capable of doing it.  Overall a cool, well-booked rumble with a lot of significance for me.

In the boom times of the late 90s?  SummerSlam 98.  Most of the undercard is shit because it's WWF in 1998 but once you get to Owen/Shamrock there's tons of cool stuff.  The NAO work a garbage match but that's a good fit for them and Mankind made them look like badasses.  HHH/Rock in the IC Ladder Match was huge for making both guys into bigger stars.  The Taker/Austin match was also one of Taker's better matches from the time.  As an added bonus, it's Edge's PPV debut even if it is in a bad match that involves Sable.

Post-MNW, I'm going to go with WM30.  Some of the shine has come off that show but at the time there was a real feeling that they were trying to make a break with the past and move forward (except for that Cena match).  Bryan goes over 3/4 of Evolution, Cesaro recreates Hulk Hogan bodyslamming Andre but better in every way, the Shield squash a bunch of Attitude Era dinosaurs in like four minutes, the Streak ends and turns Brock in to wrestling's new ultimate final boss.  Too bad they backpedaled on this, or in the case of Bryan, had it shot out from under him.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 27, 2015)

Great observations Chuggernaut. I am over Bryan, though. It's a sad story, but man, when you have the problems he has, its time to move on.


----------



## Big Nasty (Sep 28, 2015)

XYZpdq said:


> JCW's Legends And Icons show tries to topple Heroes for old man wrassle shame.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scheduled to appear
> ...


Sounds that they just need Iron Sheik vs. Ultimate Warrior's desecrated corpse as a main event to complete the shitfest...


----------



## CornetteFace (Sep 28, 2015)

Right now, probably Ring of Honor's Redemption show from 2005. Which featured CM Punk losing the ROH title in a four way elimination match with Christopher Daniels, James Gibson & Samoa Joe. Or the following show Punk: The Final Chapter, which was CM Punk's last show before heading off to the WWE. Neither shows were perfect shows, but the whole thing with Punk, his run and him finally making it to the big time made them so good.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 28, 2015)

Wrestlemania III and VII


----------



## GolgoXIII (Nov 8, 2015)

Edge vs Foley WM 23


----------



## Sc4rface (Jan 13, 2016)

Main event of ECW Heatwave '96. Cage match, Raven (c) & Stevie Richards & Brian Lee vs. Tommy Dreamer & the Sandman & Terry "Bam Bam" Gordy. The stipulation is that while Raven is the champ, The Sandman wins the belt of Stevie or Lee get pinned, so basically Stevie has a bullseye on his forehead.

At the beginning of the match Raven's Flock is already out, Raven in the cage, Stevie crouching all apprehensive on the announcement platform. Opening note of 'Freebird' blares out (and this was the time when ECW played the music loud and it didn't stop even when the match started), the crowd goes nuts, Gordy steps slowly out into the aisle and Joey Styles, who hasn't said a word during this storm of music and tension and energy, utters the single sentence: "Lynyrd Skynyrd's 'Freebird' may be Stevie Richard's funeral march!". Chills down the spine just thinking about that moment...

I should actually go digging in the basement for that VHS...


----------



## IHeardThatCurtis (Feb 2, 2016)

Every Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero match,It was always a joy to watch their matches.


----------



## pickledance (Mar 21, 2016)

Goldust vs Roddy Piper. Everything from the car to the big panties. Makes me miss really over the top gay characters that they can't do anymore.


----------

